# How long on the pill??



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls.

Hope you dont mind me posting yet ANOTHER question.     

I was just wondering how long you were all on the pill for when you started tx? I have been given 2 months worth, and I dont mind if I am on it for the full 2 months (will ease finances a bit!) but should I expect less, more, dead on?! 

I need to call them when I start so I will double check, but for some reason I had always assumed it was just 2 weeks on the pill! (Dont even know where I got that from!!)

Hope you all ok, seems so many people are starting tx now, so fingers crossed there will be a big baby boom may/june time next year!

xxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kate, 

sadly the question is hard to answer again because every clinic is different i was on the oill for 3 months and 3 pills ~ I had to wait for my blood results, to be match, to tie in with the other ladies cycle etc 
but here is hoping it is a short time for you, but your right think 2 months then you won't be disapointed if it is, 

 

Sara xx
Ps : well done on you ticker


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hiya hun

I agree it deffintaly is a difficult one theres no set date really,i was on mine for 4months only because recipiant was irregular she was on cycle day 54 before she had period and i cud start so,u cud be on for weeks months just al depends on ur recipiant and results and matching really,either way i hope it flies by for u,and take my word for it wen i say it flies by 
GOODLUCK
Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks girls!

I think I will just plan to be on it for minimum of 2 months, that way I wont be planning anything in advance!!! 

Am I right that you dont have a break in the pill when you taking it (Wont miss af if thats right!)


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Hun, 

Yes don't have a break thats the mistake i made on the 1st month hence waiting another 2 months 

Hope this helps 

sara xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi
I was on it for about 20 days - started down regging but my recipient had her baseline scan and her womb lining was too thick   So.....we had to start all over again - back on the pill for 19 days this month and have my baseline scan today.
I am at the lister and from my experience they keep you on it for about 3 weeks.
Good luck
Nic


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Really? 3 weeks? Well thats a lot shorter than 2 months!

I think what I should do is just ring and tell them when I start and then ask!!! Otherwise I am going to confuse myself! (Doesnt take much, but still!  )

Thanks for the help girlies!!
xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

hello
Did clinic not mention about having breaks through pill or not to have break?
I was told to have 7day break inbetween packs until i was told so,which i then went through a month with 7day break then they called me and says to run str8 through other packs without break,maybe u cud check with clinic to be on safe side?

love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah I will do, when I call to tell them I have started I will ask what I am meant to be doing!! Suppose some instructions would be helpful!!
xxx


----------

